# [RECHERCHE] - 50 ipads 1



## saidoo59 (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, je dois trouver une cinquantaine de ipad 1 8 ou 16 Go.

Je sais, cette demande n'est pas commune, et c'est pourquoi je me trouve un peu démuni..

J'ai fait le tour des applestore..neant, ICLG ayant été poussé vers la sortie.. dur.

Je fais donc appels a la communauté : connaissez vous des brokers ou revendeurs de matériel d'occasion, reconditionnés, etc... ?

D'avance, merci.


----------



## cameleone (15 Novembre 2012)

Juste pour information, l'iPad, même le premier modèle, n'a jamais existé en 8 Go. Uniquement 16, 32 et 64 Go.


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Novembre 2012)

J'en possède un de 32 Go ...
Si tu veux l'acheter ... il fonctionne toujours tous les jours et se recharge aussi tous les jours ... rien à redire sauf que j'ai pas pu faire la màj d'OS6 
paulinmarc@mac.com


----------



## CBi (15 Novembre 2012)

J'en ai un aussi, WiFi+3G 16Go. Toujours dans une housse donc bon état général.
Me contacter par message privé.


----------



## saidoo59 (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci de vos réponse, mais je recherche un lot de 50. je n'aurai pas humainement le temps de traiter au cas par cas.
@cameleone merci pour la précision ;-)


----------



## bricbroc (15 Novembre 2012)

50 iPad, c'est pour faire un puzzle ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Novembre 2012)

Ah, tu recherche 50 ipad 1 à acheter ... en un seul lot ... 
Je ne vois pas qui pourrait, sur ce forum, te dénicher une telle demande ...
Bonne chance dans tes recherches mais je doute beaucoup que cela puisse se trouver !


----------



## saidoo59 (16 Novembre 2012)

Yep, c'est une mission au limites du possible...
@Bricbroc : c'est pour opération de démonstration/marketting. Dans 6 jours...


----------



## bricbroc (16 Novembre 2012)

saidoo59 a dit:


> Yep, c'est une mission au limites du possible...
> @Bricbroc : c'est pour opération de démonstration/marketting. Dans 6 jours...


Ok, bon courage


----------



## Pierre_MM (16 Novembre 2012)

Je veux pas te décourager mais un lot de l'iPad 1 je suis prêt à parié que c'est inntrouvable...


----------



## CBi (17 Novembre 2012)

Peut-être en passant en coup de fil à Stock Sourcing en Grande-Bretagne ?

Aussi www.gamestop.com qui indique en avoir un bon nombre en stock et livrer en 24 heures... mais ne livre qu'aux USA.


----------



## Madalvée (17 Novembre 2012)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Ah, tu recherche 50 ipad 1 à acheter ... en un seul lot ...
> Je ne vois pas qui pourrait, sur ce forum, te dénicher une telle demande ...
> Bonne chance dans tes recherches mais je doute beaucoup que cela puisse se trouver !



C'est bien dans le genre de Karl Lagarfeld qui avait à peu près le même nombre d'iPod à une époque, tu peux toujours lui envoyer un mail.


----------

